# Boys Use Girls Locker Rooms?



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

how can I connect this with bees ???? I know ,,, I will ask if this law passes will all the bee keepers move out of California?????????????


Google this """"""""Will California Let Boys Use Girls Locker Rooms?"""""""

The California Assembly already passed this legislation and it&#8217;s under consideration in the Senate.

He identified gender identity as a &#8220;person&#8217;s internal, deeply-rooted identification as male or female.&#8221;
England said parents or students who feel uncomfortable with their daughters showering next to boys &#8211; are being accused of being bigots.
&#8220;And now if a girl doesn&#8217;t want to shower with a boy, there&#8217;s something wrong with you,&#8221; She said.

England said the bill would allow students of any gender to access public school bathrooms and locker rooms of their choice. It would also students to participate in sports activities based on &#8220;that student&#8217;s assertion that he or she identifies as having a different private sense of their own gender regardless of their biological gender at birth.&#8221;

&#8220;Discomfort is not an excuse for discrimination,&#8221; he said in a statement

looks like California may become the first state to be all male


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Boy bees in the girl bees' locker room?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

A drone isn't a drone, unless he becomes a laying worker?

Doesn't happen . . . not in nature anyway!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Boy bees in the girl bees' locker room

now why did I not think of this title ???


----------



## PurpleToad (Jan 23, 2011)

So does this also apply to adults such as teachers at the schools?


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

in the state capital you close the womens bath room that are for the California Assembly and the Senate , take every thing but toilets and urinals out , and that is the only one the man or women in the California Assembly and the Senate can use ,, if they use any other , they get $10,000.00 fine and year and a day in prison to serve ,, with no other way out , no good time , year and a day is prison not jail .

So does this also apply to adults such as teachers at the schools?
how about collage thats a school ,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Must be a fine pool of people running for office and not just in Cal. With all the problems in this country that needs fixing they waste time over a boy girl towlet issue.


 Al


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Not sure exactly why this is in 'bees' ? ? ?


I have read a few articles about hermaphrodites. I know that Jesus addressed the topic a bit in Matthew 19. But not how to handle them.

It does present a cultural issue anytime that a baby is born with both penis and vagina, testicals and ovaries, or some other odd mixture.

There is no clear cut and simple answer.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

ET1 SS said:


> Not sure exactly why this is in 'bees' ? ? ?
> 
> 
> I have read a few articles about hermaphrodites. I know that Jesus addressed the topic a bit in Matthew 19. But not how to handle them.
> ...


Yep, in California they are probably 35 to 40% hermaphroditic. One needs to make sure they are included.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

They just passed the same law in Delaware. Words escape me....., just one more reason I send my kids to private school.


----------



## Andrei (Jul 9, 2013)

What is the Natural Law?
What do bees do?
Do male/female creature use same location?
It is really sad that in 2013 in US women still do not have equal rights with men.
We are on the bottom of the list of developed nations.


----------

